# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Eric Brakey (MAINE)

## Warlord

Brakey is a Ron Paul supporter and state senator. He is running in Maine's 2nd Congressional district which is a 50/50 seat. He has outraised his opponents and looks certain to win the primary.




> Eric Brakey (born August 8, 1988) is an American politician who lives in Maine.
> 
> Brakey was born in Cleveland, Ohio and attended Ohio University, where he studied theater performance. After college he moved to New York City and worked as a professional actor. A supporter of Congressman Ron Paul, Brakey took a job on his 2012 presidential campaign and moved to Maine. [1]
> 
> Brakey was elected to the state Senate for District 20 in 2014; the district includes Auburn, New Gloucester, Poland, Minot, and Mechanic Falls. He was reelected in 2016.[2] Brakey served as chairman of the Senate Health and Human Services Committee.[3]
> 
> Brakey was Maine State Director for the 2012 Ron Paul presidential campaign; he led Ron Paul's supporters to win a majority of Maine delegate seats to the 2012 Republican National Convention and won key seats on the Maine Republican State Committee and National Committee. After working for Paul's 2012 presidential campaign,[4] Brakey led Defense of Liberty PAC, a libertarian political action committee in Maine.[5]
> 
> Brakey was the Republican nominee for U.S. Senate in 2018, losing to incumbent Senator Angus King with 35% of the vote in a 3-way race.[6] He is currently running to be the representative for Maine’s 2nd Congressional District.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Brakey

He is endorsed by Rand Paul, Freedomworks and Club 4 Growth.

 @Brian4Liberty if this guy wins he deserves his own forum.  He is close to perfect.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Brakey is a Ron Paul supporter and state senator. He is running in Maine's 2nd Congressional district which is a 50/50 seat. He has outraised his opponents and looks certain to win the primary.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Brakey
> 
> He is endorsed by Rand Paul, Freedomworks and Club 4 Growth.
> 
>  @Brian4Liberty if this guy wins he deserves his own forum.  He is close to perfect.


Good luck to him. Hopefully he can win. And hopefully he learned not to make any goofy dancing campaign ads...

----------


## Warlord

June 9, 2020 is the primary.

----------


## Warlord



----------


## trey4sports

> We've had 3 years to judge and see the party evolve.


My criteria is really based on how amiable the Trump-led GOP is to electing Ron Paul Republicans in the House and Senate. I'm not really a fan of Trump but if we can get strong Ron Paul candidates elected then that is a major win and makes his administration more tolerable.

The way I see it, there are a couple of tiers of Ron Paul candidates running this cycle

GOLD Tier

Eric Brakey (defeated in primary)
Matt Gurtler (advanced to GOP primary run off)
Nick Frietas (nomination convention is LIVE as we speak and should know results in hours)
Thomas Massie (won reelection no thanks to Trump)

SILVER Tier

Madison Cawthorn (won primary even when Trump endorsed opponent)
Nancy Mace (won primary)
Dr Manny Sethi (primary is yet to be decided)
Kat Cammack (primary yet to be decided)



How these races shake out will greatly influence my perception of the "trump GOP"

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> My criteria is really based on how amiable the Trump-led GOP is to electing Ron Paul Republicans in the House and Senate. I'm not really a fan of Trump but if we can get strong Ron Paul candidates elected then that is a major win and makes his administration more tolerable.
> 
> The way I see it, there are a couple of tiers of Ron Paul candidates running this cycle
> 
> GOLD Tier
> 
> Eric Brakey (defeated in primary)
> Matt Gurtler (advanced to GOP primary run off)
> Nick Frietas (nomination convention is LIVE as we speak and should know results in hours)
> ...


Freitas won, Gurtler lost, Sethi lost, Cammack is leading but is she really silver tier even?

What I am looking at is the sort of overall popularity of liberty as a message and when someone like Cammack (who may be a closet Amash for all we know) is running ads focused on how she will "support President Trump", that is against the spirit of liberty. Subservience to an authoritarian leader is popular and what is selling today. The spirit and overall energy is anti-liberty.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Looks like we end up with only Mace and Cammack. Freitas came close (lost by under 2%). It's possible he'd win if he ran again. Typically there's a pushback after the first 2 years of a presidency hence the 2010 Tea Party wave and the 2018 Blue Wave so if that pattern continues I think he'd have a very good shot of winning.

----------

